# Real Hungarian spicy gyulair Kolbasz recipe



## kvn (Mar 25, 2021)

I am struggling to find a real Hungarian Kolbasz recipe that tastes like it does in Hungary.

anyone have any good recipes?
I am open, I’m looking for one that would get dried in the process


----------



## olaf (Mar 25, 2021)

kvn said:


> I am struggling to find a real Hungarian Kolbasz recipe that tastes like it does in Hungary.
> 
> anyone have any good recipes?
> I am open, I’m looking for one that would get dried in the process


Somebody on here had a recent post on this looked darn tasty.  I've seen several recipes online all were similar.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 25, 2021)

A good start here.
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/fermented/gyulai-kolbasz


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 25, 2021)

Your struggle is real.
Many sausage makers are pretty tight lipped....

GL


----------

